# Micro Art Studio News thread



## Kroothawk (May 16, 2014)

Trying to gather all Micro Art news in this thread:

New release:

*Dark Temple Fortification Set* (24.90 €)









Here some already released fortifcations:





































Also just released:
*XIX Century Warehouse (44.90 €):


















*


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Man, those look great. Very nice.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Those fortifications looks great! I'm assuming they are the same size and scope as a Aegis Defence Line, so these can be used as replacements?


----------



## Kroothawk (May 16, 2014)

Yes, that is exactly what they are made for, as long as GW boycotts Xeno terrain and fortifications.
Micro Art also started with Tau- and Infinity-compatible terrain.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Kroothawk said:


> Yes, that is exactly what they are made for, as long as GW boycotts Xeno terrain and fortifications.
> Micro Art also started with Tau- and Infinity-compatible terrain.


Very cool - How about a quad-gun? Are those available in those designs as well?


----------

